# Car won't turn over. Electrical?



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, my car has been broke down for like a month now and it shows no sign of revival. I came out of the store one day, tried to crank the car, and it would not turn over. I had the battery and starter tested: both fine. I bought a multimeter and checked my relays: all fine. Fuses: all fine. I changed out the positive battery cable and, just yesterday, the ignition switch... No results. It won't turn over! However, the headlights and inside lights, chimes, and radio all came on. HEEEEEEEEEELP!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

might be the alternator. mine was doing the same thing the other day and i just replaced it yesterday. its not that hard to do, it'll take about 1 hour tops.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

Even though there is no drain on the battery (i.e. lights, radio, headlights, bells, and whistles)?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, thats what mine would do. i could get power to everything (lights, radio, windows, etc.) but we could not crank it or jump start it.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll check it out and get back to ya. Thanks!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm willing to bet the alternator... if you're sure all the starter connections are tight. Then it's more than likely the alternator...the starter pulls a lot of it's juice from the alternator...that's why everything is still getting power.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

Alright. I took off the 2 wires and connector off of the back, adjusting bolt and one attaching bolt off the front. What is still holding this thing in there? The alternator won't budge. There is a lot of oil and gunk around it, so I can't really see.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i remember there being a power cable, a ground, a connector, the bolt up top to adjust the belt, and the bottom bolt. after that, you'll jsut have to move it around to get it off.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

I really feel like smackin it with something. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't overlooking anything before I start beating it up! So, the pulley will still be attached when I pull it out?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, the pully stays on it...remove the belt, all electrical connections, adjuster bolt, and the main mounting bolt that holds it to the bracket...then it usually is a bitch to get out... You may have to hit it with something...I would suggest going to the top, placing a piece of wood (possibly a hammer handle) and then hitting that piece of wood with a hammer, so you don't completely demolish the casing...cause if you demolish it you won't get the core charge...


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks! That was it. The alternator is an important peice of equipment!


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for Feeding back the results of your find. This makes it so much easier when anyone does a search. Many times people forget to leave the results from all the suggestions given. Thanks from all the guys searching in the future..And very glad you got your car running again.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Glad to hear it bro!


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

YOU won't believe what I did. I was giving my car a tune up and a plug was stuck. So, I went to the manual, it said to spray a little penetrating oil there to loosen it, which I did. Now, the thing won't crank up! It'll turn over, but no spark. I think some of that crap got down into the chamber. Advice please.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

is it just that pne spark plug? maybe it fouled out.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

It's a basic japanese spark plug. They weren't pregapped. Tomorrow I'm gonna take them out and regap them. Put them back in and see what happens. I guess my primary question had to do with the pentrating oil. That wouldn't effect anything would it?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm not sure if the oil would have caused it because i've never heard of anyone doing that. i guess if they were gapped too far apart that may not cause it to get a spark.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

replace plug and clean sparkplug well. anything that goes in the chamber is mostlikely to burn out. of the chamber if its a minute amount. just use some gum cutter to clean the well. just make sure its all dry and clean after your done with it. and if you get an excessive amount of fluid in the chamber get it out quick. with a shop vac and a vacume tube. or turn the motor with the spark plug removed so that the fluids will shoot out fo the chamber through the spark plugg well


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

I cleaned the wells out with some gum cutter and I have a spark. The car will start and stay cranked but misses (badly) when I push the accelerater past 2rpms. It misses when I try to put it in gear and drive too. I'm on my 3rd set of fouled plugs. The chamber is obviously more filthy than I had expected. What to do now?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the motor won't run right above 2,000 RPMs, then you may have a problem with the MAF. 

Also here are some other possibilities:
- dirty air filter
- dirty fuel filter
- plugs incorrectly gapped
- incorrect plugs
- possible vacuum leak

Please specify what year the car is and what motor is in it. Also what plug brand/part number did you install and what gap did you set the plugs to.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah its probably goin on safe mode.


----------



## CrypticScotpio (Apr 15, 2007)

its your firing order buddy, recheck all the wires that run from your distributor to the sparkplugs... my bro had the same problem. you probley messed up or one of the wires is faulty.


----------



## DriftX (Mar 29, 2007)

just the one plug, or no spark period. they just fouled out when that oil burned. take them out and clean them out.


----------



## VNISS (Feb 6, 2007)

Did the cleaning with no change. Same problem. 

It did end up being the MAF connector (corrosion). Good call rogoman. 

These electrical pieces are important in Nissans!


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

so when the alternator goes out the car will come on but not turn?
I have this problem. when i turn the key all i hear is the relays clicking. thats it.
the starter does not even pop out or turn. will the alternator cause his problem?


----------

